# Task Manager Help (yes, another one)



## HELPMEPLZ531 (Aug 13, 2003)

I no there have been loads of topics about this, but i cant find help on the topics when im searching, anyway....

i have the problem where if i try to open windows task manager or regedit, they close after less then a second. i have my hijack log here:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 20:22:02, on 13/08/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LCD.EXE
C:\Program Files\POP\PopSrv184.exe
C:\Program Files\ToPicks\Bin\Idhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\RVP\bpc.exe
C:\Program Files\Srng\Srng.exe
C:\Program Files\webHancer\Programs\whAgent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AUTOUP~1\AUTOUP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Exif Launcher\QuickDCF.exe
C:\freeserve\freeserveconnectionkit\atdialler1.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Altnet\DOWNLO~1\asm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Topicks\Bin\hthost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.078\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://ok-search.com/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srng.net/search/9885/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.shopnav.com/apps/epa/epa?cid=shnv9885&s=
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.freeserve.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.shopnav.com/apps/epa/epa?cid=shnv9885&s=
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.freeserve.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://srng.net/search/9885/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Freeserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=http://www-cache.freeserve.com:8080;ftp=http://www-cache.freeserve.com:8080
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.18.75 www.astalavista.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.18.75 astalavista.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0352960F-47BE-11D5-AB93-00D0B760B4EB} - C:\Program Files\Topicks\Bin\HtCheck2.dll
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {14b3d246-6274-40b5-8d50-6c2ade2ab29b} - C:\Program Files\Srng\SNHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {65C8C1F5-230E-4DC9-9A0D-F3159A5E77 - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {65C8C1F5-230E-4DC9-9A0D-F3159A5E777 - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {665ACD90-4541-4836-9FE4-062386BB8F05} - C:\Program Files\Flt\Flt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c900b400-cdfe-11d3-976a-00e02913a9e0} - C:\Program Files\webHancer\programs\whiehlpr.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Topicks Categories - {80E81A0E-9741-4FBC-8EE3-3B78C04ADA1D} - C:\Program Files\Topicks\Bin\TpBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] c:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] LCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\kazaa.exe /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POP] C:\Program Files\POP\PopSrv184.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Exif Launcher\QuickDCF.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Freeserve Connection Kit.lnk = C:\freeserve\freeserveconnectionkit\atdialler1.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Ebates - file://C:\Program Files\EbatesMoeMoneyMaker\System\Temp\ebates_script0.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Freeserve - res://C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBar\FSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Ebates (HKCU)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by WebHancer
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'lsp.dll' missing
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.freeserve.com/
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {03C543A1-C090-418F-A1D0-FB96380D601D} (preload control) - http://www.thepaymentcentre.com/build/preload.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003080601/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37821.6755092593
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - https://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab

i also read somewhere that there can be a virus version of explorer.exe that can cause problems, so i searched for explorer.exe and here is what was found:

explorer.exe = C:\windows
explorer.exe = C:\windows\lastgood
explorer.exe = C:\windows\driver cache\i386
explorer.exe = C:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386

are any of those locations abnormal? or is there someother problem with my computer?

thanks very much for any help


----------



## HELPMEPLZ531 (Aug 13, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

You have some Spyware present on your system. Go here and download SpyBot Search and Destroy.
http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/

After installing, first press SEARCH FOR UPDATES, when its done searching, click on DOWNLOAD UPDATES. You will get a green check mark by the updates when its done. 
X out of the program.
Next, close all Internet Explorer windows and click on the SpyBot Search and Destroy Program Icon to open the program again. Then click 'Check for Problems' when this is done, click on Select all Items then Fix selected Problems.

That ought to get rid of most of your spyware for starters. Then run another HJT Scan and post it back here for more suggestions.


----------



## HELPMEPLZ531 (Aug 13, 2003)

OK, did as you said (man that thing found ALOT of spyware).

anyway, here is the new HiJackThis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 22:24:46, on 13/08/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LCD.EXE
C:\Program Files\POP\PopSrv184.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Exif Launcher\QuickDCF.exe
C:\freeserve\freeserveconnectionkit\atdialler1.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Altnet\DOWNLO~1\asm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Topicks\Bin\hthost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.828\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://ok-search.com/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.freeserve.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.freeserve.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Freeserve
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=http://www-cache.freeserve.com:8080;ftp=http://www-cache.freeserve.com:8080
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.18.75 www.astalavista.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.18.75 astalavista.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0352960F-47BE-11D5-AB93-00D0B760B4EB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3 - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {65C8C1F5-230E-4DC9-9A0D-F3159A5E77 - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {65C8C1F5-230E-4DC9-9A0D-F3159A5E777 - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] c:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] LCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\kazaa.exe /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POP] C:\Program Files\POP\PopSrv184.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHAgent] C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [srng] \Program Files\Srng\Srng.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Exif Launcher\QuickDCF.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Freeserve Connection Kit.lnk = C:\freeserve\freeserveconnectionkit\atdialler1.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Freeserve - res://C:\PROGRA~1\FREESE~1\FSBar\FSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'lsp.dll' missing
O12 - Plugin for .mov: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.freeserve.com/
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {03C543A1-C090-418F-A1D0-FB96380D601D} (preload control) - http://www.thepaymentcentre.com/build/preload.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003080601/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37821.6755092593
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - https://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab

There...


----------



## HELPMEPLZ531 (Aug 13, 2003)

nobody got any other ideas?


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://ok-search.com/search.html
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.18.75 www.astalavista.com
O1 - Hosts: 66.159.18.75 astalavista.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0352960F-47BE-11D5-AB93-00D0B760B4EB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3 - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {65C8C1F5-230E-4DC9-9A0D-F3159A5E77 - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {65C8C1F5-230E-4DC9-9A0D-F3159A5E777 - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] c:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] LCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POP] C:\Program Files\POP\PopSrv184.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHAgent] C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [srng] \Program Files\Srng\Srng.exe

Restart your computer in Safe mode and delete

C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking folder
c:\program files\altnet folder
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LCD.EXE file
C:\Program Files\POP folder
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe file
C:\Program Files\Srng folder

C:\WINDOWS\System32\LCD.EXE is the problem.

Removing P2P Networking will leave Kazaa inoperable.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Kazaa is probably the source some of your spyware and I recommend you un-install it. There are other free programs out that do the same thing as KaZaa without the spyware, Bearshare, Morphus ect...

You can go here and download KazaaBeGone. Run it and it will eliminate Kazaa from your machine.
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/index.html


----------



## Fromsej (Jul 11, 2003)

You will need Lspfix to take care of this one.
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'lsp.dll' missing
It may leave you without Internet access.
http://cexx.org/lspfix.htm http://cexx.org/lspfix.zip


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi HELPMEPLZ531 ,
Add these to check as well
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe


----------



## mcbob151 (Oct 25, 2003)

I have a similar problem with taskmanager and regedit. When I try to run either program it shuts down automatically after about a second, however this problem never occurred until after I ran 'spybot search and destroy'

Kazaa has been running the entire time I have had the computer however it never caused any problems until I eliminated spyware. Is it possible that I deleted a required system file while "fixing" spyware problems?

here is my hijackthis log file

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.3
Scan saved at 9:37:26 AM, on 10/25/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SK9910DM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WIN32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmgt.exe
C:\Program Files\KFH\cvc\launcher.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe
C:\Program Files\Sonique\sqstart.exe
C:\Program Files\FreeRAM\FreeRAM.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
C:\Program Files\Stop-the-Pop-Up\stopthepop.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Steve Etheridge\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://mysearchnow.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://mysearchnow.com/searchbar.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/*http://my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://mysearchnow.com/searchbar.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = http://127.0.0.1:8080/proxyconf
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "mysearchnow.com"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Steve Etheridge\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\9gtcgivf.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Steve Etheridge\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\9gtcgivf.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {22941A26-7033-432C-94C7-6371DE343822} - C:\Program Files\scbar\v1\scbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7cd240ec-08f9-4d92-a368-5a812816a622} - C:\DOCUME~1\STEVEE~1\APPLIC~1\jdrpchlyar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D5C778F1-CF13-4E70-ADF0-45A953E7CB8B} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {E6A3DD3F-F514-4538-9CFF-968F8F74B1F0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper Pro - {B1E741E7-1E77-40D4-9FD8-51949B9CCBD0} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: dxnchckgqef - {fa1be848-bfff-4055-bfbc-20865c9ef2cd} - C:\DOCUME~1\STEVEE~1\APPLIC~1\jdrpchlyar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hot Key Kbd 9910 Daemon] SK9910DM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WT GameChannel] C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\GameChannel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchEnhancement] "C:\Program Files\scbar\v1\scbar.exe" /U
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AHOUBH] C:\WINDOWS\AHOUBH.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WGM] C:\WINDOWS\WGM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Winsock2 driver] WIN32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winmgt32] winmgt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Launcher] "C:\Program Files\KFH\cvc\launcher.exe" /P
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] C:\windows\msbb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EOJU] C:\WINDOWS\EOJU.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [winmgt32] winmgt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SoniqueQuickStart] C:\Program Files\Sonique\sqstart.exe -nostick
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mozilla Quick Launch] "C:\Program Files\Netscape\Netscape\Netscp.exe" -turbo
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BySoft FreeRAM] C:\Program Files\FreeRAM\FreeRAM.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Winsock2 driver] WIN32.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Date Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to filterlist (WebWasher) - http://-Web.Washer-/ie_add
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: PICgrabber (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PICgrabber - Movie&Image Search/Download Software (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {2253F320-AB68-4A07-917D-4F12D8884A06} (ChainCast VMR Client Proxy) - http://64.124.45.181/downloads/ccpm_0237.cab
O16 - DPF: {2A32B14F-4D29-4EA3-AC54-E9B19F436CE7} (Scanner Class) - http://www.trojanscan.com/trojanscan/TDECntrl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {33E54F7F-561C-49E6-929B-D7E76D3AFEB1} (Pool Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v44/pool/pool.cab
O16 - DPF: {6BB594E2-6E4D-4CC9-98B0-931C323F9165} (DepHlp Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/dephlp.cab
O16 - DPF: {6D5FCFCB-FA6C-4CFB-9918-5F0A9F7365F2} (GigexCtrl ActiveX) - http://www.gigex.com/tv/igor/gigexagent.dll
O16 - DPF: {6F6DBC29-7A0C-4AC0-A42D-10EC70678526} (Word Cubes Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com/games/v40/wordcube/wordcube.cab
O16 - DPF: {739E8D90-2F4C-43AD-A1B8-66C356FCEA35} (RunExeActiveX.RunExe) - hcp://system/RunExeActiveX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {814EA0DA-E0D9-4AA4-833C-A1A6D38E79E9} (DASWebDownload Class) - http://das.microsoft.com/activate/cab/x86/i486/NTANSI/retail/DASAct.cab
O16 - DPF: {99CDFD87-F97A-42E1-9C13-D18220D90AD1} (StartFirstControl.CheckFirst) - hcp://system/StartFirstControl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37632.1458912037
O16 - DPF: {AB29A544-D6B4-4E36-A1F8-D3E34FC7B00A} (WTHoster Class) - http://www.wildtangent.com/install/wdriver/sportsgames/ssxtricky/ea/wtinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {FAE74270-E5EE-49C3-B816-EA8B4D55F38F} (H2hPool Control) - http://mirror.worldwinner.com//games/v42/h2hpool/h2hpool.cab

can anybody help me without getting rid of kazaa?


----------

